# LVP on basement concrete floor (Cork vs Foam Backing/Vapor Barrier?)



## Liljosh084 (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm a flooring installer of about 12 years. I've worked with and installed vinyl planking for about 2-3 years now. (For a good portion of the 12 years I just installed carpet) Anyways, from what I've learned working with vinyl planking for the past few years... Since one type of the LVP you're considering has a cork backing and the other has foam backing, I believe you posted, you do not need any type of foam or rubber underlayment put down before the planking goes down. (That doesn't mean you absolutely can't have it installed beforehand, but again not required thus unnecessary) As for a moisture barrier... I'm pretty sure you're going to want to have a moisture test done to the floor and proceed accordingly after you have the results. Personally, if the floor is dry to the bone and no moisture is detected I'd forgo the moisture barrier and have the planking installed directly on the concrete. Lastly, having worked with the "US Floors Cortec" planking first hand I really liked the product I dealt with and recommend it based on my experience with it. (I very recently installed cork back LVP in my kitchen and I am more than satisfied with the results.) Basically once you're beyond the whole moisture barrier concern and as long as you're using a planking with an attached underlayment, thus no unattached underlayment is required: it comes down to which product you the home owner prefers/likes best. Good luck!


----------

